
At gun safety events, 40% of gun owners reported not locking all household guns - happy-go-lucky
https://www.washington.edu/news/2020/01/09/at-gun-safety-events-40-of-gun-owners-reported-not-locking-all-household-guns-even-around-kids/
======
mindcrime
I love how these articles, with their oh-so-obvious bias against guns and gun-
owners, always try to spin things by using (pun partially intended) loaded
terms like "loaded gun" like that's some kind of big deal. Look, an unloaded
gun is basically a useless gun from a DGU standpoint. What am I going to do
with that, bludgeon a home invader to death with it? If I'm going to keep a
gun (and I do) I am going to keep it loaded (and I do). Duh.

As for being locked... I do keep my gun unlocked, BUT I live alone, with no
kids or anybody around who would be likely to mess with my gun while I'm not
around. And given that a home invader isn't going to accept my polite request
to "hang on a minute while I retrieve and unlock my gun", it's going to stay
that way. If/when I should ever have children in the home, I'll revisit this
and take the appropriate precautions.

